
Rust: Ashley Williams Joins the Core Team and Taking Lead of the Community Team - shock
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/7nx3cm/announcement_ashley_williams_joins_the_core_team/
======
shock
As someone who has great hopes for Rust, I am mildly concerned after reading
[https://www.reddit.com/r/node/comments/6whs2e/multiple_coc_v...](https://www.reddit.com/r/node/comments/6whs2e/multiple_coc_violations_by_nodejs_board_member/)

As the old saying goes: "The fish rots from the head down".

